# Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)



## Talor (15. Juni 2011)

*Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Hallo, ich habe leider nur einen alten Röhrenfernseher. Ich will aber unter anderem auch  Sender wie ARD etc. in HD empfangen können. Ich habe einen Samsung SyncMaster BX 2450L. So konnte ich Filme/DVD/Blu Rays in HD an meinem PC anschauen.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was für eine Karte ich da benötige. Ich glaube, es sollte eine Karte mit DVB-s2 sein, oder?

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst so bei TV Karten? Kann ich mit einer Tv-Karte auch in HD Qualität aufnehmen?
Könnte ich theoretisch eine 30 Euro Karte kaufen? Oft wird bei Digital-Video-Format DVG, MPEG2 und MPEG 4 angegeben, dies verstehe ich auch nicht.


mfG Talor

Edit:  Ich würde auch gerne meine Wii an der KArte anschließen, geht das?


----------



## Psytis (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Für HD sat empfang brauchst du eine DVB-S(2) karte, wenn du auch verschlüsselte sender empfangen willst, solltest du eine mit CI modul nehmen.
um die WII anzuschliessen brauchst du zusätzlich noch einen HDMI eingang (die WII hat doch hoffentlich einen HDMI ausgang).
das wäre zb diese TechnoTrend TT-premium S2-6400 Twin HD | Geizhals.at Österreich gut die hat einen twintuner aber keinen CI slot (erweiterung wäre sicher machbar, hab aber jetzt kein passendes zuberhör gefunden)
da könntest du aber auch zb diese TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD CI (10544) | Geizhals.at Österreich nehmen, die hat einen tuner und CI modul und dazu AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD, DVB-T/analog/FM (H727) | Geizhals.at Österreich für den HDMI eingang. ich hoffe die karten vertragen sich nebeneinander 

um 30€ gäbe es http://geizhals.at/a154254.html Karte ist laut comment gut, software mist. selber kann ich dazu nix sagen (hat keinen HDMI eingang)


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Nope die Wii hat keinen HDMI ausgang 

Man koennte aber mit Adaptern arbeiten!


----------



## Talor (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ok, die Wii soll erstmal vernachlässigt werden. Wichtiger ist die Karte.

Sollte die TV-Karte einen HDMI Eingang haben? Was bringt mir das?
Ich schließe meinen Monitor über eine Radeon 6950 über HDMI an. So würde ich doch auch HD empfanden können, oder?(Antennenkabel kommt in die TV Karte)

Würde z.B. diese Karte reichen? Technisat SkyStar HD2 (4102/3733) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder diese: TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD (10543) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

haben beide kein Ci Modul, aber beide sind ci-fähig


Ich sehe schon, ein "richtiger Fernseher" wäre nicht schlecht  So benötige ich eigentlich auch einen Blu-Ray Player. Aber ein LCD TV kostet ja mehr als eine Karte. 

mfg Talor


----------



## Psytis (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

der HDMI eingang an der TV karte wäre für die WII gedacht gewesen. da könnte man aber auch was billigerse mit komponenten und S-Video machen.

deine beiden Karten passen für Sat empfang. ich kann dir da die Terratec empfehlen, lief ebi mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Talor (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Noch eine Frage habe ich, wie sieht es mit externen Geräten via USB aus?  Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile wie z.B. Qualitätsverlust?

mfG Talor


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

abboniere den Fred dann mal, weil ich auch eine Suche. Bisheriger Stand bei mir ist eine Terratec, hatte schonmal eine, aber da gabs immer Tonknackser in den Aufnamen. Das soll auch bei den aktuellen schonmal vorkommen


----------



## Talor (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Ich sehe gerade, ich habe etwas übersehen, sollte ich später einen Ci Adapter installieren wollen, passt er wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in meinen Tower, die Graka versperrt alles bis auf einen PCI-Port.

Gibt es bei externen Geräten Nachteile?

Interessant wäre z.B. die TechniSat SkyStar USB 2 HD CI

mfg Talor


----------



## Psytis (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

externe TV-empfänger hatte ich noch nicht, kann dazu also nicht viel sagen, aber Nachteil wäre zb zusätzliches Netzteil (vielleicht wird es auch über USB versorgt, weiss ich nicht) und eben ein zusätliches Gerät neben dem Rechner.


----------



## Talor (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*



Psytis schrieb:


> externe TV-empfänger hatte ich noch nicht, kann dazu also nicht viel sagen, aber Nachteil wäre zb zusätzliches Netzteil (vielleicht wird es auch über USB versorgt, weiss ich nicht) und eben ein zusätliches Gerät neben dem Rechner.


 
Damit könnte ich leben. Wichtig ist nur, dass es keinen Qualitätsverlust gibt. Habe auch mal gehört,  Software bei externen Geräten funktioniert oft nicht so gut wie bei internen Geräten, hört sich aber irgendwie unglaubwürdig an.

mfG


----------



## sportline105 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche TV-Karte für PC (Sat)*

Ich besitze seit 2001 eine Hauppauge DVB-S Karte. Außer EinsFestivalHD kann ich keine HD-Programme empfangen, da die Karte DVB-S2 nicht unterstützt. Ich würde mir nun auch gerne eine HD-fähige Karte zulegen, mit der ich auch RTL-HD, ProSieben HD und co empfangen kann. Leider finde ich keine passende Karte, die ein CI+ Interface besitzt. Gibt es dafür Lösungen, oder bleibt beim PC nur die Standard Auflösung?


----------

